# April Photo Contest



## davmar77 (May 5, 2017)

Our girl amber.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Barnaby, chilling!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

We're off to a great start!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Sleepy puppy, Summit


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Sweet Abby (I miss seeing this face everyday).


----------



## Cjm (Oct 26, 2018)

Roo-bear


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Great theme, I'm sure there's going to be lots of great photos.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

My entry for this month! Last two months we didn’t have any photos that would fit the topic


----------



## BuddyBigDog (Oct 8, 2020)

Buddy in Dreamland.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Freshly trimmed feet


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm lovin all these pics!


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Happy memories: bridge boy Roly at the cabin. 








.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Riley's Mom said:


> Freshly trimmed feet
> View attachment 881762


Honey's on her way over for a pedicure!


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Ivyacres said:


> Honey's on her way over for a pedicure!


So is Dudley.. what a beautiful job!


----------



## maggiem (Jul 21, 2017)

Remy taking a nap!


----------



## Irani Chatterjee (Apr 3, 2021)

*Rolie....A rare still moment *


----------



## Irani Chatterjee (Apr 3, 2021)

Deborus12 said:


> View attachment 881793


Awesome


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

Breeder’s introduction photo. I cried when I received it.😊


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

When I first took this photo I thought it was ruined because she got so close. But now I love it.


----------



## Mango’s Mum (Mar 22, 2021)

My baby bear


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Hunter wearing the dreaded cone after being treated for hot spot. I put duck tape around







the edges to prevent it from scraping my legs all the time!


----------



## Golden_79 (Jun 18, 2020)

Got any cheese?
This is Echo at 11 months old.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Rocky--close=up head shot.


----------



## Moose’s mom! (Feb 16, 2021)

Here’s my Moose 🤗


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow! Look at all the wonderful photos, I love them all. There's plenty of time to enter the contest before it closes on
Thursday, April 22nd.

It's so good to see newer members joining in the fun. 
Join in a few other discussions and get your post count up to 25 so your precious golden can be included in the voting poll for best photo of the month.


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

Kona, doing one of the things she does best...


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

davmar77 said:


> Our girl amber.
> 
> View attachment 881729


Gorgeous lighting...


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

3Pebs3 said:


> Sleepy puppy, Summit
> View attachment 881733


Cute, but absolutely "not fair".

Was this with a DSLR or smartphone? I ask because of the depth-of-field and bokeh effect.


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

Tagrenine said:


> View attachment 881760
> 
> My entry for this month! Last two months we didn’t have any photos that would fit the topic


That's "one happy puppy"....


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

Deborus12 said:


> View attachment 881793


There is so much to like about this photo's composition and lighting...


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

fourlakes said:


> Happy memories: bridge boy Roly at the cabin.
> 
> View attachment 881799
> .


Talk about "gettin' his nose all-up-in-your-bizness"....


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

Mango’s Mum said:


> View attachment 881848
> 
> 
> My baby bear


Okay, this photo is "the clincher". There needs to be two categories (even if "unofficial"), one for puppies and one for "everything not a puppy".


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

SoCalEngr said:


> Cute, but absolutely "not fair".
> 
> Was this with a DSLR or smartphone? I ask because of the depth-of-field and bokeh effect.


LOL! This was taken with a DSLR


----------



## Mango’s Mum (Mar 22, 2021)

SoCalEngr said:


> Okay, this photo is "the clincher". There needs to be two categories (even if "unofficial"), one for puppies and one for "everything not a puppy".


😆


----------



## Tksosey (Mar 2, 2021)

11 week old Peach🍑


----------



## Gable (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Our adult dogs are all beautiful.....but those puppies are just so darn cute....


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Our newest boy...Shooter! He was all tired out...


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Shooter is a very tired boy! So cute!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

3goldens2keep said:


> Our newest boy...Shooter! He was all tired out...
> 
> View attachment 882037


Shooter sure is a cutie, Congratulations!


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

Knowing that this post "doesn't count", I still wanted to share a close-up with her cone-of-annoyance from today's spay.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Poor baby...this too will pass!


----------



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

My boy David.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

That is a silly dog....


----------



## Golden_79 (Jun 18, 2020)

.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

My snuggly pair, snapped this using a fish eye lens clipped on to my iphone.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

All the photos in this month's contest are adorable! 
The theme is* "Golden Close-ups", *so many possibilities!

Entries will be accepted until Thursday, April 22nd.


----------



## Redmoon (Feb 4, 2010)

Darbie at 8 months February 2019


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The April Photo Contest theme is* "Golden Close-ups".*
Phones make it easy to capture this type of shot. Close-ups can be of eyes, noses, paws, etc. 
So many possibilities, This is going to be fun!

Entries will be accepted until Thursday, April 22nd.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Come a little bit closer so I can give you a kiss!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Only 5 days left to enter a photo in the April Photo Contest,* "Golden Close-ups".*

Entries will be accepted until Thursday, April 22nd.


----------



## GoldeninCT (Aug 10, 2016)

Too many to choose from. Jarvis is always ready for a closeup!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Lots of great entries for this month's theme!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Entries will be accepted until Thursday, April 22nd in this month's contest featuring pics of *"Golden Close-ups".*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

So many adorable * "Golden Close-ups" * photos...so few days left to enter.
Entries will be accepted until Thursday, April 22nd.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This is it...the contest will close later today!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The contest is closed. Watch for the Voting Poll in a few minutes.


----------

